# Help! cant get the last bolt out! A6 4.2



## bluev8 (May 18, 2011)

Can anyone help me find the 3rd bolt that holds the rack in? it comes from below but I can't find it.


----------



## Audi4.2S (Apr 13, 2011)

what rack are you talking about?


----------



## bluev8 (May 18, 2011)

Audi4.2S said:


> what rack are you talking about?


Steering rack of course. Turns out you have to remove the drivers side cat, then you can just barely see it. What were they thinking? Duh. I'll post the rediculess picture later.


----------

